# Lennox S30 Thermostat Installation



## Carl Eton (Jun 23, 2021)

Replacing a Lennox 10F81 thermostat (that is failing) with a S30 (19V30). Current set-up has a 10T50 interface module that picks up the XP17N and CBWMV (hot water heat AHU). Anyone have experience swapping out this stat and if the hub that comes with the S30 replaces the interface module? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, this is a tradesmen on ly site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.


----------

